# Your LSS at the moment



## Shinigami357 (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm sure most, if not all, of our music-loving tempers have experienced LSS (last song syndrome). You know, when a song just gets inexplicably stuck in your head on repeat. Sometimes it's good, sometimes you get Friday as your current LSS (I share my sympathies if this happened to you).

So, what is your current LSS? Tell me, and maybe give a short explanation or excerpt from the lyrics. Update it when it changes, LOL.


My current LSS is Science and Faith (The Script). They recently had a concert here (I couldn't afford it, poor me) and I was just listening to my playlist when I kind of heard it.. The best part goes like:

You won't find faith or hope down a telescope
You won't find heart and soul in the stars
You can break everything down to chemicals
But you can't explain a love like ours

Really cool, especially if you're a geek/nerd (like me). And it's quite right, science only explains so much.

Anyways, hope to hear from you guys. Chill!


----------



## naved.islam14 (Apr 19, 2011)

I've had many, but none at the moment.

Edit: My latest LSS was Nothing (The Script)


----------



## Stephapanda (Apr 19, 2011)

Does the nyan cat song count?


----------



## boof222 (Apr 20, 2011)

Stephapanda said:
			
		

> Does the nyan cat song count?


That's my LSS as well, if it counts.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 20, 2011)

boof222 said:
			
		

> Stephapanda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## justin05 (Apr 20, 2011)

Been obsessed with Boyce Avenue's rendition of Last Kiss. Bought it off itunes when i first heard it.
Also, If You Ever Comeback by The Script. Great song, imho.


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 20, 2011)

I've had the music from Bust-A-Move Universe stuck in my head for like a week...it's so catchy.
No matter how hard i try by listening to other music as soon as it stops playing Bust-A-Move music is back in my head lol.


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 20, 2011)

Owl City Deer In The Headlights is my LSS at the moment. Everytime I hear it, I always replay or repeat it again, it's just an preview but I love it. I can't wait for the full version. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler



[titleeer In The Headlights]


----------



## klim28 (Apr 20, 2011)

Breakeven by The Script


----------



## Shinigami357 (Apr 20, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> boof222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What is this "nyan cat song" of which you speak? My curiosity is piqued.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 20, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nyan


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 20, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> nyan


How cute.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Apr 20, 2011)

FiReFoX_7 said:
			
		

> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Goodness. I've just had an epiphany!
You can take my toys, my games and my life away, but this nyan cat is here to stay.

Seeya guys in the next millenium.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 20, 2011)

We did have an earworm topic a while back (while= in 2009) http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=155681 which just reignited those from that thread for me.

More recently though I appear to have largely been spared... I do have a few songs I like to listen to with annoying frequency (or would be were I not to use headphones at most points in time).
Korpiklaani - Päät Pois Tai Hirteen is probably the most prominent 
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3oKj0zNwymc[/youtube]

Although AC/DC - Big Balls does the rounds quite often
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7YUuyzQDmjY[/youtube]


----------



## signz (Apr 22, 2011)

Well, that changes way too often during the day, but the one I currently have is Johnny B. Goode from Chuck Berry. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEq62iQo0eU&feature=artist[/youtube]


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Apr 22, 2011)

my current LSS song is Vital Signs by Rush, and I don't mind it at all.

[youtube]m2k4Jo9895E[/youtube]


----------

